# smallest snake



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

is there any snake that will not outgrow a 10 gallon tank? or any reptile or amphibian that will not outgrow it?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

C.D. said:


> is there any snake that will not outgrow a 10 gallon tank? or any reptile or amphibian that will not outgrow it?
> [snapback]875308[/snapback]​


Frogs, a gecko.
This for sure:
http://www.arts.arizona.edu/herp/TAHO.html


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

A nice set-up with fire belly toads would be pretty cool, like water with moss and some real pants that stick out the water, wait thats what i just decided im gonna do. BTW here some pictures of fire belly toads, those are "freakin sweet"


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

thank you


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

fire bellys toads are cool but loud as hell at night. they woudltn let me sleep


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

wow i went to the pets store yesterday to get some supplies i am going to need for my snake. and i realized that snakes are expensive. It was like $60 for a little baby cornsnake. im used to buying like less than $20 fish so it was just a bit of a shock to me.

should i get an albino or a . . . non-albino. . .lol not really sure of the morphs but its like black spotted. . . .i feel dumb now...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

did you read this?

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=63007


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

C.D. said:


> wow i went to the pets store yesterday to get some supplies i am going to need for my snake. and i realized that snakes are expensive. It was like $60 for a little baby cornsnake.
> [snapback]877717[/snapback]​


Go to your local herpetological forums cause I know at least here they sometimes sell or even give snakes away. Also find out if there are herp shows in your area.
I found this one try it: http://pub16.bravenet.com/forum/show.php?u...346186117&cpv=1
http://www.chicagoherp.org/index.html
http://www.digitalcity.com/indianapolis/en...e=eventschedule
http://www.kingsnake.com/events.html
http://forum.kingsnake.com/society/messages/438.html
http://petstorelist.abeautifulurn.com/indi...is-indiana.html


----------



## reptiles12043 (Feb 8, 2005)

C.D. said:


> is there any snake that will not outgrow a 10 gallon tank? or any reptile or amphibian that will not outgrow it?
> [snapback]875308[/snapback]​


Sand Boas and regular Boas will not out grow a ten gallon tank. We have a website: www.discountreptile.com.


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

African House snakes are really good as well, and are generally around the same price as corns if you want something that is just as cool that not many people have.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

C.D. said:


> wow i went to the pets store yesterday to get some supplies i am going to need for my snake. and i realized that snakes are expensive. It was like $60 for a little baby cornsnake. im used to buying like less than $20 fish so it was just a bit of a shock to me.
> [snapback]877717[/snapback]​


You'll get your lowest prices at a reptile show. They are alot of fun to attend and you can buy pretty much anything your state allows from snails to crocadiles at wholesale prices.

Here is a schedule so you can see what's happening near you: http://www.kingsnake.com/events.html


----------

